# Dog friendly lakes in SoCal?



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

I want to take my dogs to a lake so we can go swimming and just have fun but I can't find any that are dog friendly! Anyone know of any in San bernardino county, riverside county, or LA county?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

No lakes, but there is a wonderful off-leash dog BEACH in Long Beach. It's shallow entry with tame waves, so even little dogs end up paddling around. Our GSD used to love swimming out and fetching a floating ball or frisbee chucked way out into the water. They have washing stations near the parking lot too, to rinse off the sand and salt water.


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

Magwart said:


> No lakes, but there is a wonderful off-leash dog BEACH in Long Beach. It's shallow entry with tame waves, so even little dogs end up paddling around. Our GSD used to love swimming out and fetching a floating ball or frisbee chucked way out into the water. They have washing stations near the parking lot too, to rinse off the sand and salt water.


Really?? I didn't know there was one in long beach! I'll look it up. Thanks!


----------



## Glamisfoxgurl182 (Jun 14, 2012)

Theres also Huntington Dog Beach. Its off of Golden West and PCH. Gets kind of busy but if you go in the evening its fun! I think the beach closes at 10pm.
I've also taken my pup to Big Bear Lake. He liked playing in the water and watching all the ducks!! It also works out if you like to hike. Go for a nice long hike in the morning then play in the lake in the afternoon!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Silverwood Lakes also has a big lake and nice hiking trails.


----------



## seraphim (Aug 7, 2012)

I have to go with Silverwood as well. I used to take my first GSD there hiking\swimming. If you park off the hwy and hike in the back way (instead of going through main gate) you will be virtually alone, and there are great little coves right off the trail.

I used to take her and her brother into the park off-season too. But be warned. Bob cats and mountain lions roam the park off season. We walked up on one napping. Duchess' reaction was "KITTY!" but I think we scared the poor thing into instant warp speed.


----------

